# Ielts



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Im just curious who has done this recently and if you have any advice :0)


----------



## Biz6309 (Aug 15, 2011)

I took my test in June. As a native English speaker, my advice would be to buy a 2nd hand practice test book from amazon or somewhere. It will tell you how to answer the questions in the 'correct' way. The questions are not difficult but they are quite fussy about what constitutes the correct answer. It is also good to practice the listening test (they use different dialects to try to make it harder and you only get to hear it once, so you have to be on the ball with writing your answers down!) The book I has also had a DVD of a speaking test, which gives you an idea of what to expect.

The tests are not difficult for an English speaker, just a bit tedious.

Good luck!


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for that. Really appreciate it. I have got loads of examples which I printed from website and i also bought the ielts book which came with cd for listening and speaking. I've been doing the practice tests (in book and online) and not been doing too bad, like you say some of the answers they require are a bit tedious but I'm hoping I should do okay. I have my exam this Saturday.

I should be ok with different dialects, I have a strong Yorkshire accent! :0)

Also could I ask were you there all day as they say you are? I've been told to be there for 9 and will finish at 5....... But the exams are only an hour each at most.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it was from 9am - 2pm.

This was a good help: IELTS Practice Course, IELTS Sample Tests, IELTS Study :: Welcome to Scott's English Success!

And most important: relax! ;-)

good luck!


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you. 😃


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Great thank you

I shall let you know how I get on ;0)


----------



## Biz6309 (Aug 15, 2011)

The listening, reading and writing took place in the morning (between 9 and 12) then the speaking tests were held in the afternoon. Because this is done one at a time, it takes a while to get through everyone. There were about 200 people taking the test with me - mainly students from language colleges.

They did issue a timetable on the day so you could leave and come back at your allocated time. Mine was at 3.40pm and I was finished by 4pm.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, that was a big group!
I know my husband was the first to do the speaking test, because he was the one who lived the farest away from the test center (he did his test in our neighbour country because in our country there were no test dates available within 4 months!


----------

